

Tell HN: Free Books (apartment clearing) - unignorant

I have some books I’d like to get rid of. Many are tangentially relevant to the HN community, so I’m giving them away “first come, first serve” (contact information in my profile), but you’ll pay shipping cost from the bay area. Any unclaimed books will go to the local library.<p>Startups<p>The Startup Owner’s Manual (Steve Blank),
Founders at Work (Jessica Livingston),
Behind the Cloud (Marc Benioff)<p>Design<p>The Elements of Typographic Style (Bringhust),
Missing Manual: Photoshop CS5,
Classroom in a Book: Illustrator CS5<p>Non-fiction<p>Influence: Science and Practice (Cialdini),
What Technology Wants (Kevin Kelly)<p>Fiction:<p>Dead Souls (Gogol),
The Lathe of Heaven (Ursula Le Guin),
Faust (Goethe),
Anathem (Stephenson),
Paradise Lost (Milton),
The Sirens of Titan (Vonnegut),
The Claw of the Conciliator (Gene Wolfe),
The Urth of the New Sun (Gene Wolfe),
The Number of the Beast (Heinlein),
Baudolino (Umberto Eco),
The Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follet),
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance (Pirsig),
I Robot (Asimov)
======
freshfey
May I suggest another option?

The Startup Owner's Manual, Elements of Typographic Style, Missing Manual:
Photoshop CS5 and Classroom in a Book: Illustrator CS5 are likely to bring in
around 30-50$ if you trade them in on Amazon. I'll organize the shipping label
and the package slip, you send them to amazon and we share the gift card
amount :)

------
ColinWright
I'd be interested in a few, but postage to the UK is likely to cost you more
than I'd have to pay buying direct from Amazon (or similar). Shame, really,
since the intersection between this list and my own books suggests our tastes
are similar (in some regard).

Good luck.

------
suyash
I'd like to pick up: Influence: Science and Practice tonight, if that is
possible. I can meet you on campus or somewhere in PA

